# S/H culture "how to"



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi
I have been searching for a S/H culture "how to", but have not fout it yet.

maybe I am a bit slow , but I would love a good description and some pictures.

Anyone who can help me ?

kind regards
Lars


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2009)

There's lots of info and pictures at http://www.firstrays.com/semi-hydro.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep, Ray is the s/h guru! We're catching on too, but for info, Candace linked you up! 

-Ernie

BTW, Candace, anyone call you Candy???


----------



## Candace (Dec 13, 2009)

> BTW, Candace, anyone call you Candy???


Anyone who knew me from childhood to around high school age still calls me Candy. I started going by my full name in college. Mainly because I had to deal with frat boys and the "lines" I heard using my name started getting pretty old. ;>


----------



## Ernie (Dec 13, 2009)

Candace said:


> Anyone who knew me from childhood to around high school age still calls me Candy. I started going by my full name in college. Mainly because I had to deal with frat boys and the "lines" I heard using my name started getting pretty old. ;>



Yeah, I figured as much. From now on, I will Italianize your name in my mind as Can-DA-chay (phonetically). 

-Ernie


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 14, 2009)

Lars, if you type the words "Semi Hydro" in the search window, you will get a bunch of threads where semi-hydro was discussed here.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for the answers.

I have alot to read now :clap:

I will probably get back with more questions:wink:

kind regards
Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 14, 2009)

Just thought, I would mention that it is my Phrags I will try with.
var. besseae and var flavum. and if I can find a plant somewhere, dalessandroi.

anyone who can post some pictures of that ? 

thanks again
Lars


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

Dennis Dalessandro. Gypsy Glen Orchids


----------



## Ray (Dec 15, 2009)

Google image search....


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 15, 2009)

I meant pictures of your phrags i S/H culture 

Yes I have read about Dennis in Equador, but I think it will be a problem having one sendt to Northern Europe....cold Denmark ?


Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 15, 2009)

I see besseae types will bee difficult to grow this way, as the like to "run fast" with long rhizomes.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 15, 2009)

Lars Pedersen said:


> I see besseae types will bee difficult to grow this way, as the like to "run fast" with long rhizomes.



They'll have long rhizomes whether you put them in SH, bark, CHC, or whatever. SH doesn't induce climbing IMO. I've found SH helps us grow cooler plants intermediate since evap from the "rocks" cools the root zone. Success with Masdies has gone way up. Can be troublesome if your roots aren't established though. Keep the roots warm until they get used to SH then let them roll. 

-Ernie


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 15, 2009)

Until now I have grown them in bonzai-trays in a rock-wool mix called "GreenMix". There it is no probleme with elongated rhizomes.

Maybe a large tray SH, but it may be a probleme to flush out salts ???? (just thinking loud  )

Anyway, the way I water my plants now is to take them to the zink and flush them several times with lots of water wit some minutes intreval until I am sure no salts is building up, and then the last water is with fertilizer.


Lars


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 15, 2009)

Lars Pedersen said:


> I meant pictures of your phrags i S/H culture
> 
> Yes I have read about Dennis in Equador, but I think it will be a problem having one sendt to Northern Europe....cold Denmark ?
> 
> ...



www.mundiflora.com they have it and are coming to Europe next spring...


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks mate  
I have already ordered 2 plants.


----------

